# Smoking Chicken Wings



## gladiator (Nov 28, 2012)

Just bought a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker with glass on the door & Im looking to smoke chicken wings for a football party. Any good recipes & what temperature to cook at? Also looking for a good cookbook for electric smokers.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

I came up with this on a whim and it's turned out to be very popular:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119306/scarbelly-wings-buffalo-style

I did this because I love HOT wings but I hate all the sloppy sauce. The beauty of this is you can use any sauce you like, the main thing is getting the flavor inside instead of just messy sauce all over the outside.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 28, 2012)

Gladiator said:


> Just bought a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker with glass on the door & Im looking to smoke chicken wings for a football party. Any good recipes & what temperature to cook at? Also looking for a good cookbook for electric smokers.


Welcome aboard Gladiator! Glad you found us. You're going to love it here. As for the wings, you've got to try Dave's (S2K9K) wings above. Absolutely the BEST wings I've ever had. With the MES you may not get as crisp a skin as you might like. If not, just toss them on a grill for a minute or two after pulled from the smoker. You'll never want any others.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Roadkill! I forgot about crisping them, if you have a gas grill it works Great, I almost always do that now!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

Gladiator said:


> Just bought a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker with glass on the door & Im looking to smoke chicken wings for a football party. Any good recipes & what temperature to cook at? *Also looking for a good cookbook for electric smokers.*


Your cookbook is right here! Use the search bar at the top and you will find almost anything you want! I have done things I never would have dreamed of just from ideas I got right here!


----------



## gladiator (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave & Roadkill not only for the recipe but the welcome! Now its time to have some fun!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

Gladiator said:


> Thanks Dave & Roadkill not only for the recipe but the welcome! Now its time to have some fun!


You are Welcome! But now it's time for your addiction!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 28, 2012)

Gladiator said:


> Thanks Dave & Roadkill not only for the recipe but the welcome! Now its time to have some fun!


My pleasure, Gladiator. You also may want to check out the MES owners group and read through the posts. Click on "Groups" at the top of the Home (or this) page and scroll down to Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) Owners group. In addition, TulsaJeff, the owner of this site, has a smoking cookbook out. 
Steve


----------

